# What do elves do in their spare time??



## Beorn (Aug 16, 2002)

What exactly do elves do in their spare time? Living for so long, you're gonig to run out of things to do! What do you think elves do in their spare time? (Not accepted: do their hair, wear purple dresses, etc)


----------



## Dwarf Lord (Aug 16, 2002)

I know what those elves do in their spare time. They make fun of us Dwarves. They think we can't hear, but oh we can. They think thier so pretty. ugh... 



DWARF LORD



P.S. this is a joke!


----------



## HLGStrider (Aug 16, 2002)

PLAY HANDBALL!!!

No... can't be that...

Hmm... ever heard of the Elf league in baseball??? That's their national pass time.

Plus they make things to sale at craft fairs.


----------



## Rangerdave (Aug 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dwarf_Lord _
> *I know what those elves do in their spare time. They make fun of us Dwarves. They think we can't hear, but oh we can. They think thier so pretty. ugh...
> 
> 
> ...




I hear that the Rivendell Co-Ed full contact Dwarf Tossing team is in the league finals this year. 

Toss him back, Toss him back, waaaaaaaaaaaay back!
Rivendell Rivendell Rah Rah Rah!

RD


----------



## Chymaera (Aug 18, 2002)

HEY! Who has spare time these days?


----------



## Dwarf Lord (Aug 18, 2002)

(mumbles)Stupid elves...grrr, always picking on dwarves. They'll see some day i'll find them, and toss em by there ears!

DWARF LORD


----------



## steel_rose (Aug 18, 2002)

*spare time*

Hmmm.....In their spare time they probaly talk about the "important" things.....this is what tha elves said while the fellow ship stayed at Loth Lorein....(hehe) 

"No, no Arwen! You must braid Gimli's hair, like this. Remeber he must look dashing if he is ever going to go on this silly quest ."

"Oh dear grandma Gladrial, I don't think i shall ever win the heart of Aragorn. He is to in love with his sword and to busy wallowing in his misery."

Well you get the idea!


----------



## Dwarf Lord (Aug 19, 2002)

I see what you mean. A dwarves hair is very important!


DWARF LORD


----------



## HLGStrider (Aug 19, 2002)

You could also use a manicure...


----------



## Dwarf Lord (Aug 19, 2002)

ugh...It's always the dwarves! Oh you need a manicure. *sobs* It's not my fault that my mother had a fungus on her feet. You really know how to pick on a wee little dwarf as me!*runs*


DWARF LORD


----------



## HLGStrider (Aug 19, 2002)

Man... offer a dwarf a free nail job and he goes ballistic... that's graditude...


----------



## Dwarf Lord (Aug 19, 2002)

*waddles back* ummm..I thought you were making fun!


DWARF LORD


----------



## I.am.Smeagol (Aug 19, 2002)

I _ could_ tell you what dear Legolas does in his free time while he is, errmmm, trapped in my lair.. But I dont think it is suitable for this forum..


----------



## LadyGaladriel (Aug 19, 2002)

well Elves like dancing. They like songs . they like Drinking. 



> Elrond - I couldsh drinks you under the tablesssss Legolasssessss. I wasss drinking whennnn you were still in elvish nappiessssss




They proberly go off exploring and hang out with friends.


----------



## Ynhockey (Aug 21, 2002)

Hmm, since there's no point in being humorous...

I think Elves have a lot to do. First of all they like forests and all, so they probably go simply walking a lot and singing. They also hunt orcs, they have messengers like Haldir and all and they also have other things to do ... besides, in Lorien and Rivendell and few other such places "tim stands still" meaning you basically never get bored of just being there...


----------



## Rangerdave (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ynhockey _
> *... besides, in Lorien and Rivendell and few other such places "tim stands still" meaning you basically never get bored of just being there... *




Yeah that Tim, he does'nt get around much anymore. Not since he aided Arthur in reaching Castle Aaaaarrrgh anyway.

RD

Yes, I know, that was a tasteless jab at a innocent typo; but seeing as my spelling is no great shakes either, I could'nt resist.


----------



## Ynhockey (Aug 22, 2002)

lol... i didn't get the joke, but i guess i should still say lol


----------



## Dragon Hunter (Aug 23, 2002)

They probably sing or practice their fighting skill or............
Lots of stuff


----------



## CloakedShadow (Sep 4, 2002)

I think elves practice archery. They are naturally excellent archers, but a little practice never hurt anyone...

Until next time...
*The Cloaked Shadow*


----------



## Aerin (Sep 5, 2002)

Oooh, I know....
Elves sit around in their spare time preening and trying on purple dresses....

How long has it been since I read those stupid diaries? Bad...


----------



## ltas (Sep 6, 2002)

There's also this game "Go to North, run around ON snow without sinking in, laugh at people for being stupid and not knowing how to do the same, try to annoy them even more, by calling them Strong Men". 

Anyway, why are people under the impression that all elves have lots of spare time? Think about it a little - even in the house of elves there's some poor elf who has to do the dishes...


----------



## HLGStrider (Sep 6, 2002)

shhhhhhh we don't talk about him....

Yes, and changing the diapers of little elf babies... and providing food... the elves actually run a very successful vinyard..


----------



## Nahar (Sep 8, 2002)

probably alot of solitare and poker, there must be some pretty boring moments when you live 2 or 3 thousand years.


----------



## Bombadillo (Sep 10, 2002)

they would play the game of cricket, you always wondered what it was the blue wizards never returned from the east for?
there is this huge cricket stadium there!
(btw for you not knowing, kricket is not to hit balls through tiny hoops. it's hitting someone rather hard, then run away and say sorry from a safe distance, better read douglas adams)


----------



## Diamond Took (Sep 10, 2002)

they brush thier hair.


----------



## Popqueen62 (Sep 21, 2002)

*They...*

They make up songs (of course). they explore the land and world around them, and go on adventures. They're big news passers, if you tell them one thing, have of middle earth will know in six months. And they drink a lot.


----------



## HLGStrider (Sep 22, 2002)

They have a really swingin' singles bar, too I'm sure... just like mine...


----------



## Talierin (Sep 22, 2002)

They bath, dress, undress, make exciting underwear...........


----------



## Aerin (Sep 22, 2002)

And their punishment for lighting the Grail-shaped Beacon is a spanking.......


----------



## Dragon (Sep 23, 2002)

they wonder why the people at TTF think it's so important to find out what they do in their spare time......... oh sorry, that was me, not them! 

well come to think of it, they could be doing that too. hmmmmmmm.


----------



## HLGStrider (Sep 24, 2002)

...sdrawkcab etirw yeht ebyaM


----------



## JanitorofAngmar (Sep 24, 2002)

*If this aint on the board I know it got deleted..*

Look,

I'll tell you what they do in their spare time. I'm working in Rivendell right now but I've had work in both Mirkwood and Lothlorien. You clean up their trash and you get to know alot about them.

Almost all elves drink. They drink in a civilized fashion mind you. Not like dwarves, or men (the Nazgul are the worst!). And let me tell you, when they get drunk,[color=008000]--<B>--[/color]! My god!

I have cleaned up all their [color=008000]stuff[/color] and it's a wonder they don't walk around with some version of Middle Earth VD! But they will not sleep with dwarves. They draw the line there. [color=008000]--<B>--[/color]! But that's O.K. cause I've drank with dwarves and they all think elven men have small...er...you know.

Mind you despite that kind of behavior most are quite pleasant. Elrond is the WORST. He is a beligerant drunk [color=008000]--<B>--[/color] who thinks he knows everything. I've been around about as long as him and the guy just thinks he the oldest and wisest of everything. You should see him and Bombadil go at it when their drinkin...whoa!!! 

But outside of the booze. Elves also tend to be very "artsy" and do some nice work on just about anything they set their minds to. I have a really nice saddle that the wood-elves in Mirkwood made for me (despite the fact they don't use them they knew what they were doing!).

Further, they do have businesses on the side that they indulge in more for something to do (and the tax write-offs). Some businesses are legit and some are down right nasty!

Other than that they are usually sucked into their own little soap-opera lives. Who's sleeping with who? Who's cheating on who? Is this my drink? Did you hear what Gandalf said about so-and-so? Blah, blah, blah!

That's been my experience anyway.

JoA


----------



## HLGStrider (Sep 24, 2002)

Feeling a little crude today, are we, JoA?


----------

